# Is this a good price for this amp?



## Capone123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Old school MTX Pro 12's All black in old school MTX Sealed box with the horns and tweeters and RF Punch 40. Gray/silver color model. Not end caps. Selling for $60.


----------



## Capone123 (Jul 15, 2012)

It's a Punch 40.2, not DSM model.


----------



## Capone123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe if you have a hatch back. I never liked the boxes with the horms and stuff in them. But with the amp, I would say 60 bucks is pretty good, as long as its in decent shape and all works properly


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

1) Amp is probably about 60 x 2 at 4ohm and 160 x 1 @ 4ohm bridged.

2) The subs and other speakers aren't worth too much. If the box is not falling apart and you can't or don't want to build a box then it is good. Just disconnect the tweets, horns, close up the holes and re-wire it.

If either of those is useful to you then sure it's worth 60W assuming it's all in good shape.


----------



## Capone123 (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't need the equipment. I was more so thinking of picking things up, and selling amp, parting out subs and box, and making a quick buck :laugh:


----------



## Capone123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't explain it in my post, but there are two 12's old school MTX subs that are all black and have the red surrounds.


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

Capone123 said:


> It's a Punch 40.2, not DSM model.


Amp should be painted grey with gold endcaps or grey with black endcaps. I think a minty 40.2 might do 60 bucks if you really wanted one...but not one without endcaps and no rubber plug in the bottom. That amp also has the x-card in it. Pretty strong amp in its own right. I had a 60.2 from that year model back in the day pushing a couple of Punch XLC 10's hard. You would only really make a buck if you could pick one up for like 30...maybe 40 and selling for 50 or 60. You won't be selling it for 100.


----------

